# Automatización de Hogar



## jrebagliatti (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola a todos. 
Antes que nada me presento, mi nombre es Javier, vivo en Argentina y tengo estudios universitarios en informática y un conocimiento muy elemental de electrónica. 
Hace años que tengo la idea de armar algo para automatizar una casa. Dado mi escaso conocimiento de electrónica estoy pensando en un proyecto basado mas bien en software que en hardware (es decir, con poca electrónica). Concretamente estoy pensando en controlar un conjunto (grande) de sensores y actuadores. 
Hasta ahora lo único que hice fué controlar el puerto paralelo para alguno que otro proyecto pequeño. Pero ahora caigo en la cuenta que con 8 bits de salida y otros tantos de entrada no me alcanza... :S
En resumen, mi consulta es: Se puede construir un multiplexor para conectar al Paralelo?, es esa la opción mas indicada o los entendidos conocen una forma mejor? (tengan en cuenta que solo hice unos pocos y pequeños proyectos en electrónica).
Bueno, agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

jrebagliatti dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Antes que nada me presento, mi nombre es Javier, vivo en Argentina y tengo estudios universitarios en informática y un conocimiento muy elemental de electrónica.
> Hace años que tengo la idea de armar algo para automatizar una casa. Dado mi escaso conocimiento de electrónica estoy pensando en un proyecto basado mas bien en software que en hardware (es decir, con poca electrónica). Concretamente estoy pensando en controlar un conjunto (grande) de sensores y actuadores.
> Hasta ahora lo único que hice fué controlar el puerto paralelo para alguno que otro proyecto pequeño. Pero ahora caigo en la cuenta que con 8 bits de salida y otros tantos de entrada no me alcanza... :S
> ...



Si es muy buena opción, puede hacerlo con un par de compuertas para cada entrada y puede usar unos 2 o 3 bits del mismo puerto de salida, para selector del multiplexor, con 3 bits puede hacer 8 convinaciones.

Saludos


----------



## jrebagliatti (Abr 5, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta....
Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el circuito para un multiplexor?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

jrebagliatti dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta....
> Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el circuito para un multiplexor?



Bueno los hay ya hechos, 4019,4512,519,4539..... Pero puede hacerlo a su gusto con compuertas lógicas, solo piense en qué logica ocupa.

Ahorita voy de salida pero si tengo tiempo en la noche posteo un multi sencillo.

Saludos


----------



## jrebagliatti (Abr 5, 2006)

Muchísimas gracias!


----------

